# Партитуры для оркестра баянов



## Анна Васильевна (7 Янв 2018)

Здравствуйте. Ввиду большого дефицита оркестрового материала для баянных оркестров предлагаю обмен партитурами. Есть свои наработки для среднего состава оркестра в школе искусств. Если у кого есть предложения- какие произведения хорошо звучат в таком составе-буду очень благодарна. Сама помогу чем смогу.


----------



## accord_ion997 (8 Янв 2018)

Пока вот что есть. Найду больше у себя, скину.


----------



## Анна Васильевна (8 Янв 2018)

accord_ion997 писал:


> Пока вот что есть. Найду больше у себя, скину.


Большое спасибо!


----------



## ivankarpovich (9 Янв 2018)

Вот, пожалуйста, ещё несколько:


----------



## ivankarpovich (9 Янв 2018)

В продолжение:


----------



## ivankarpovich (9 Янв 2018)

И ещё:


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (9 Янв 2018)

Скачивайте отсюда: 
https://accorchestra.wordpress.com/
http://wwwis.win.tue.nl/~debra/arrangements.html


----------



## Анна Васильевна (10 Янв 2018)

ivankarpovich писал:


> И ещё:
> 
> Огромное спасибо за помощь! Вечером выложу свои наработки, возможно будут полезны)


----------



## Анна Васильевна (10 Янв 2018)

На мой взгляд хорошие концертные произведения


----------



## ivankarpovich (18 Янв 2018)

*Пойду ль я, выйду ль я*


----------



## ivankarpovich (18 Янв 2018)

*Румба
*


----------



## alex080 (12 Фев 2018)

А.Шмыков Чакона


----------

